# Chess Piece PM



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

Had to get a quick fix. I had this shape in my head after playing a game of chess this a.m. 8" tall - _pepper for a pawn_ . . . . 


[attachment=13279]

[attachment=13280]

[attachment=13281]


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2012)

COOL I like it........


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Had to get a quick fix. I had this shape in my head after playing a game of chess this a.m. 8" tall - _pepper for a pawn_ . . . .


Nice turning. That wood looks vaguely familiar. What is the finish?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

That's more of your MP Dave. 

Finish is Doctor's Woodshop Pens Plus. It's a friction polish made with walnut oil. I don't really care for it and I've tried it on several species and applied it in several ways. Even called Mike (the guy who makes it - nice guy) to make sure I was applying it correctly. Lots of people like it but I prefer Mylands friction polish. I'm going to use this bottle of DW up since I bought it though.


----------



## EricJS (Nov 8, 2012)

Checkmate!  That's a beautiful mill, Kevin! You must be giving away pawns for Christmas this year....:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks good, Kevin! That monkey butt is purdy stuff! Tell us about the base of that thing... That little portion below the flare gives it some lift.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Tell us about the base of that thing...



I always leave just a little bit of the tenon, like ~ 1/16" depending on the shape and size in order to give a little depth to the bottom of the mill, almost like a shadow effect. But on this one I left nearly half of it. It just looked better to my eye that way.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 8, 2012)

Way cool ! I like it ! 
Brings to mind possibilities for sets of Salt and pepper mills... King / Queen
Rook / Pawn - Ebony and Ivory... Is that what the search for ebony and ivory is for?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> .... King / Queen
> Rook / Pawn - Ebony and Ivory... Is that what the search for ebony and ivory is for?



You're a purdy fart smeller. :rotflmao3:

:lolol:

Yes that's pretty close Scott you're very perceptive.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 10, 2012)

Your turnin out pepper mills like a mad man!!! All that you have posted have been nice but I really like this one. Now lets see one that looks like the knight!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Your turnin out pepper mills like a mad man!!! All that you have posted have been nice but I really like this one. Now lets see one that looks like the knight!!



The ebony I want is for a couple of small black rook salt shakers to go with some white pawns. A knight will mean a little carving, not completely outside my skill set but I haven't done much of it and I have cheap carving tools, so I'll stick to round for now.


----------

